# What filter media for sump?



## robert2191 (14 Oct 2015)

Hi 
just wondering do any of you use a sump for your planted tank if so what media do you use in your sump ?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (14 Oct 2015)

Overflows to sumps (& or trickle filters) use up lot of gas through the overflow but yes a few members use sumps.
You can use what you fancy in the sump or trickle tower but free flowing media is probably the best!


----------



## dw1305 (15 Oct 2015)

Hi all, 





robert2191 said:


> just wondering do any of you use a sump for your planted tank if so what media do you use in your sump


I agree with "Foxfish" free flowing, after that it doesn't really matter which media you use. <"Alfagrog"> is a good cheap option if it is a <"big sump">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## robert2191 (15 Oct 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I agree with "Foxfish" free flowing, after that it doesn't really matter which media you use. <"Alfagrog"> is a good cheap option if it is a <"big sump">.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks would alfagrog be in replace of bio balls ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (15 Oct 2015)

I think you would need to give us far more info on what you propose as a sump & filter, size, addition equipment, flow rate, trickle tower, overflow etc.
There are lots of ways to utilise a under tank sump & lots of people have different ideas so this can be very broad subject.
A sump is very often associated with a trickle filter that feeds the media with air.


----------



## Chris Jackson (15 Oct 2015)

I use K1 micro and coarse pond foams and jap matt in mine with easily replaced floss as a final polisher. All these medias work well as places for bacteria to grow so I wouldn't get too distracted by the marketing spin. I think the great thing with a sump is that flow remains constant regardless of media loading or ageing/clogging plus maintenance and access is usually easier as well.


----------



## robert2191 (15 Oct 2015)

foxfish said:


> I think you would need to give us far more info on what you propose as a sump & filter, size, addition equipment, flow rate, trickle tower, overflow etc.
> There are lots of ways to utilise a under tank sump & lots of people have different ideas so this can be very broad subject.
> A sump is very often associated with a trickle filter that feeds the media with air.



Hi
Sorry new to this I don't know the size it come with my tank i have not set it up yet , i was told the tank and the sump together was about 480l . 



Not sure if you can tell anything about it by picture, again sorry for not being able to give much info,  i know its hard to help with no info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2015)

You might want to get those sockets of the floor in case of some flooding

Water will enter the sump through the "sock" thus cleaning it mechanicaly, after that it flows to the second (middle) chamber, There you can put either foam or biological filter material ( alfagrog, lava, bioballs etc etc) then it flows to the third  (right chamber) there a pump will take it up th the tank again.
Have some spare socks ready/available, change it when dirty.


----------



## robert2191 (15 Oct 2015)

Edvet said:


> You might want to get those sockets of the floor in case of some flooding
> 
> Water will enter the sump through the "sock" thus cleaning it mechanicaly, after that it flows to the second (middle) chamber, There you can put either foam or biological filter material ( alfagrog, lava, bioballs etc etc) then it flows to the third  (right chamber) there a pump will take it up th the tank again.
> Have some spare socks ready/available, change it when dirty.



Thank you , the tank is not set up yet its just there till i have got all the stuff for it  i still need to get lights for it 
Thank you again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi all, 





robert2191 said:


> Thanks would alfagrog be in replace of bio balls ?


It can do. 





Chris Jackson said:


> I use K1 micro and coarse pond foams and jap matt in mine


 All these are good.





foxfish said:


> A sump is very often associated with a trickle filter that feeds the media with air.


 If you aren't adding CO2, you really want the sump to function as a "wet and dry" trickle filter. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Oct 2015)

I suggest lots of web browsing to educate yourself a bit more. Sumps are not so common in the planted tank world but many if not all the largest and finest planted tanks in the world by the likes of Amano are sump filtered. The sumps and CO2 loss thing you hear bandied around may be a bit overplayed in my opinion now that I run a sump. Planted tank specific sumps tend to have a close fitting lid over the primary wet/dry filter section to help contain CO2 off gassing. Plenty to consider but no need to over think it either. Enjoy


----------



## robert2191 (16 Oct 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> I suggest lots of web browsing to educate yourself a bit more. Sumps are not so common in the planted tank world but many if not all the largest and finest planted tanks in the world by the likes of Amano are sump filtered. The sumps and CO2 loss thing you hear bandied around may be a bit overplayed in my opinion now that I run a sump. Planted tank specific sumps tend to have a close fitting lid over the primary wet/dry filter section to help contain CO2 off gassing. Plenty to consider but no need to over think it either. Enjoy



Thank you i have been looking online and watching a lot of videos, think i have the basics sorted (hopefully i do )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (16 Oct 2015)

It really depends on the design but the standard  'surface skimming sump design' will cause gas loss as it travels down overflow, not so much in the actual sump.


----------



## robert2191 (17 Oct 2015)

Could i run two water pumps from the sump to the tank so I could use one for my co2 reactor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2015)

Yes, you can run as many pimps as the return pipe will allow, but the more you flow over the weir the more gas goes down the hole.
To be honest, Chris has a point as the extra gas used will not be an issue if you have a plentiful supply.
I am a great lover of sumps however it is the trickle tower that really inspires me to use them. I cant confirm the actual figure but I have read on numerous occasions that trickle filters are about 10 x more efficient than a canister filter for the same volume of media! On that basis - one litre of bio balls in a trickle tower with have the same performance as ten litres of bio balls submerged in your sump.
I don't actually use any media in my sumps but, use a fine mesh on the overflow, use the trickle filter for biological filtration & use the sump as a settlement chamber to collect fine particles & to hold equipment.


----------



## robert2191 (17 Oct 2015)

Thanks i will look into have a trickle , just not sure what i would need iv seen people use them on YouTube but not sure what stuff I would need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2015)

The basis principle is extremely simple and very adaptable.
A plastic box (food container) can contain the bioballs (or whatever) & a small power head or large canister filter (or whatever) can draw water from the first compartment of the sump & feed it into the top of the plastic box. The box is placed above the sump & the water flows (trickles) down through the bioballs & back to the sump! simple


----------



## robert2191 (17 Oct 2015)

foxfish said:


> The basis principle is extremely simple and very adaptable.
> A plastic box (food container) can contain the bioballs (or whatever) & a small power head or large canister filter (or whatever) can draw water from the first compartment of the sump & feed it into the top of the plastic box. The box is placed above the sump & the water flows (trickles) down through the bioballs & back to the sump! simple


Thanks for all your help will look into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

